# Paura delle ferie



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Scrivendo sull'altro 3d mi è venuto a galla questo pensiero che covo già da giorni:
Ho paura che anche le ferie si riducano ad una recitazione fastidiosa.
Durante la settimana di lavoro almeno c'è il lavoro stesso che fa da valvola di sfogo. Mi sono trovato spesso quasi contento di dover fare degli straordinari.
Quindici giorni soli noi tre: chissà se riusciremo a rilassarci un po'? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho provato a proporre di portare con noi nostra nipote, così i bambini sarebbero stati più indipendenti, ed io e mia moglie avremo potuto magari avvicinarci un po', ma purtroppo non è possibile, e poi.... mio figlio ha detto che le ferie le vuole passare solo con Pà e Mà.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Scrivendo sull'altro 3d mi è venuto a galla questo pensiero che covo già da giorni:
> Ho paura che anche le ferie si riducano ad una recitazione fastidiosa.
> Durante la settimana di lavoro almeno c'è il lavoro stesso che fa da valvola di sfogo. Mi sono trovato spesso quasi contento di dover fare degli straordinari.
> Quindici giorni soli noi tre: chissà se riusciremo a rilassarci un po'?
> ...


 
purtroppo vivere nella finzione porta anche a giocarsi gli unici momenti di relax....


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

ha espresso addirittura la volontà di stare solo con mamma e papi...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Scrivendo sull'altro 3d mi è venuto a galla questo pensiero che covo già da giorni:
> Ho paura che anche le ferie si riducano ad una recitazione fastidiosa.
> Durante la settimana di lavoro almeno c'è il lavoro stesso che fa da valvola di sfogo. Mi sono trovato spesso quasi contento di dover fare degli straordinari.
> Quindici giorni soli noi tre: chissà se riusciremo a rilassarci un po'?
> ...


 non te lo porti là come l'estate scorsa?


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non te lo porti là come l'estate scorsa?


Purtroppo a Lampedusa le cose sono un po' cambiate, e comunque non sono riuscito a trovare voli che non avessero prezzi assurdi. Ce l'avrei portata volentieri, mia moglie. Per vari motivi.
Andare in ferie insieme l'anno scorso sarebbe stato psicologicamente insostenibile, ma quest'anno, visto il tentativo di mettere in scena questo tentativo di "normalizzazione", ce ne andremo a Cecina, nella casetta dei genitori di mio cognato.
Sperèm.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Purtroppo a Lampedusa le cose sono un po' cambiate, e comunque non sono riuscito a trovare voli che non avessero prezzi assurdi. Ce l'avrei portata volentieri, mia moglie. Per vari motivi.
> Andare in ferie insieme l'anno scorso sarebbe stato psicologicamente insostenibile, ma quest'anno, visto il tentativo di mettere in scena questo tentativo di "normalizzazione", ce ne andremo a Cecina, nella casetta dei genitori di mio cognato.
> Sperèm.


in bocchissima......
a me si prepara un ferragosto senza suocera.....


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Purtroppo a Lampedusa le cose sono un po' cambiate, e comunque non sono riuscito a trovare voli che non avessero prezzi assurdi. Ce l'avrei portata volentieri, mia moglie. Per vari motivi.
> Andare in ferie insieme l'anno scorso sarebbe stato psicologicamente insostenibile, ma quest'anno, visto il tentativo di mettere in scena questo tentativo di "normalizzazione", ce ne andremo a Cecina, nella casetta dei genitori di mio cognato.
> Sperèm.


e non avresti invece la possibilità di dirottare le ferie su un tour, che so, tipo le città imperiali del Marocco?
qualcosa con impegni scanditi che possano smussare lunghi spazi di perplessità imbarazzata
o al limite una crociera


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e non avresti invece la possibilità di dirottare le ferie su un tour, che so, tipo le città imperiali del Marocco?
> qualcosa con impegni scanditi che possano smussare lunghi spazi di perplessità imbarazzata
> o al limite una crociera


Money......


----------



## Verena67 (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce, ma il navigador solitario da quando è salpato via dalle vostre vite?


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> mio figlio ha detto che le ferie le vuole passare solo con Pà e Mà.


Attento Alce, che il piccolo non si stia assumendo responsabilità che non gli competono...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Attento Alce, che il piccolo non si stia assumendo responsabilità che non gli competono...


 l'ho pensato anche io..... come se sentisse il bisogno di 'controllarvi a vista'..... 
quanti anni ha? mi pare 8.... bè, non mi pare di aver mai espresso desideri del genere a 8 anni...


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Alce, ma il navigador solitario da quando è salpato via dalle vostre vite?


Parrebbe che l'ultimo suo arrivo in Italia sia stato nel luglio scorso. So che ha tentato di contattarla circa tre mesi fa, ma lei mi ha detto di non aver risposto......
Boh. Comunque credo che oramai lui sia l'ultimo dei problemi. Il peggiore è sapere in definitiva cosa vogliamo e cosa possiamo.


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> l'ho pensato anche io..... come se sentisse il bisogno di 'controllarvi a vista'.....
> quanti anni ha? mi pare 8.... bè, non mi pare di aver mai espresso desideri del genere a 8 anni...


Infatti, potrebbe pensare che sia compito suo rimettere le cose a posto, e questo a un bambino certo bene non fa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> l'ho pensato anche io..... come se sentisse il bisogno di 'controllarvi a vista'.....
> quanti anni ha? mi pare 8.... bè, non mi pare di aver mai espresso desideri del genere a 8 anni...


Ha 12 anni, molto sveglio e già con cenni di adolescenza. Credo pure io che il suo comportamento sia un sintomo. Non lo sottovaluto.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2009)

ma secondo me non sarà affatto finzione.
potrebbe essere davvero un'occasione per un definitivo riavvicinamento.
te lo auguro


----------



## Grande82 (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ha 12 anni, molto sveglio e già con cenni di adolescenza. Credo pure io che il suo comportamento sia un sintomo. Non lo sottovaluto.








 sei un ottimo padre alce.
ma certe volte tutto da soli non si può fare.
io se fossi nei tuoi panni cercherei uno psicologo dell'infanzia alla asl da cui andare a parlare (tu) per farti consigliare... e magari ci esce pure uno psicologo di coppia, che ne pensi?


----------



## Grande82 (11 Giugno 2009)

io li vedo, alce e sua moglie, con questo muro in mezzo.
e non è tanto il muro del tradimento, ma quello del silenzio.
anni e anni di silenzio.
se superano il muro, se lo tirano giù, io penso che potrebbero farcela...


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io li vedo, alce e sua moglie, con questo muro in mezzo.
> e non è tanto il muro del tradimento, ma quello del silenzio.
> anni e anni di silenzio.
> se superano il muro, se lo tirano giù, io penso che potrebbero farcela...


 
anche secondo me.
A me sembra proprio che Alce più che per il tradimento in sè soffra per questo assordante silenzio.
Vedo dolore da parte di tutti e 3...ma nessuno lo urla questo dolore


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sei un ottimo padre alce.
> ma certe volte tutto da soli non si può fare.
> io se fossi nei tuoi panni cercherei uno psicologo dell'infanzia alla asl da cui andare a parlare (tu) per farti consigliare... e magari ci esce pure uno psicologo di coppia, che ne pensi?


Penso che amo la mia famiglia, che l'ho sempre desiderata, che sono fortunato, forse troppo. Penso che devo vincere questo storidimento in cui vivo, che devo smettere di scappare ed affrontare il mio ruolo sul serio. Penso, si, di aver bisogno di aiuto, sono troppo fragile, da solo non ce la faccio.
Grazie Grande. Grazie a tutti voi per esserci, ed ogni tanto prendetemi pure a calci nel didietro, ne ho bisogno.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Giugno 2009)

Non partire chiamandola "finzione", perchè è già una partenza negativa.
Chiamala "tentativo" ed in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Bruja (13 Giugno 2009)

*Alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Penso che amo la mia famiglia, che l'ho sempre desiderata, che sono fortunato, forse troppo. Penso che devo vincere questo storidimento in cui vivo, che devo smettere di scappare ed affrontare il mio ruolo sul serio. Penso, si, di aver bisogno di aiuto, sono troppo fragile, da solo non ce la faccio.
> Grazie Grande. Grazie a tutti voi per esserci, ed ogni tanto prendetemi pure a calci nel didietro, ne ho bisogno.


Che tu ami la tua famiglia é evidente ma quello che stai attraversando per me é un periodo di disamore verso te stesso che ti rende tutto bigio e ingodibile.  
Tuo figlio percepisce i vostri problemi e cerca di metterci una pezza, ma non compete a lui, anzi dovrebbe starne il più fuori possibile magari con l'aiuto di una guida specializzata (forse le istituzioni possono dare una mano). Quanto a voi due, state guardandovie valutando i comportamenti reciproci, la cosa migliori é porsi in positivo, tanto quello che deve avvenire avverrà comunque e sarete almeno cereti di aver fatto quanto possibile.  A volte gli ostacoli sono tali solo perché li si considera così... non rammenti che da fidanzati o agli albori di un amore gli ostacoli e le avversità diventano "cemento" del rapporto di coppia.
Provate a porvi in questa maniera... non avete nulla da perdere alla fine.
Bruja


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tuo figlio percepisce i vostri problemi e cerca di metterci una pezza, ma non compete a lui, anzi dovrebbe starne il più fuori possibile magari con l'aiuto di una guida specializzata (forse le istituzioni possono dare una mano).


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che tu ami la tua famiglia é evidente ma quello che stai attraversando per me é un periodo di disamore verso te stesso che ti rende tutto bigio e ingodibile.
> Tuo figlio percepisce i vostri problemi e cerca di metterci una pezza, ma non compete a lui, anzi dovrebbe starne il più fuori possibile magari con l'aiuto di una guida specializzata (forse le istituzioni possono dare una mano). Quanto a voi due, state guardandovie valutando i comportamenti reciproci, la cosa migliori é porsi in positivo, tanto quello che deve avvenire avverrà comunque e sarete almeno cereti di aver fatto quanto possibile. A volte gli ostacoli sono tali solo perché li si considera così... non rammenti che da fidanzati o agli albori di un amore gli ostacoli e le avversità diventano "cemento" del rapporto di coppia.
> Provate a porvi in questa maniera... non avete nulla da perdere alla fine.
> Bruja


Tu dici "provate", ed alla fine sono sempre solo io che "provo".
Ma sai cosa ne ho provate in quest'anno?
Giusto stamattina mi dice ancora: ci vuole tempo, devi lasciarmi tempo.
MA PER CHE COSA, PORCA PUPAZZA?!!!!!
Le ho risposto, per l'ennesima volta che, visto che sono quindici anni che aspetto, forse chiedermi tempo è un po' fuori luogo.


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tu dici "provate", ed alla fine sono sempre solo io che "provo".
> Ma sai cosa ne ho provate in quest'anno?
> Giusto stamattina mi dice ancora: ci vuole tempo, devi lasciarmi tempo.
> MA PER CHE COSA, PORCA PUPAZZA?!!!!!
> *Le ho risposto, per l'ennesima volta che, visto che sono quindici anni che aspetto, forse chiedermi tempo è un po' fuori luogo*.


Certo, difficile darti torto, quindici anni non sono pochi... sei davvero paziente!


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, difficile darti torto, quindici anni non sono pochi... sei davvero paziente!


c'è da dire che se hai concesso 15 anni di tempo un anno più un anno meno cambia poco


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*....*



Brugola ha detto:


> c'è da dire che se hai concesso 15 anni di tempo un anno più un anno meno cambia poco


Vero. Ma si suole anche  dire che "la misura è colma" oppure "questa è la classica goccia che fa traboccare il vaso".


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

Lo ripetero' fino alla nausea: di restar sposati non ve lo ordina il medico.


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo ripetero' fino alla nausea: di restar sposati non ve lo ordina il medico.


non dirlo,
ora arriva l'elenco dei motivi per i quali non si può separarsi


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non dirlo,
> ora arriva l'elenco dei motivi per i quali non si può separarsi


Lo so: mutuo, figlio, cane, promessa di fronte a dio... bla bla bla.

Che rimangano sposati me smettessero di sputazzare nel piatto in cui mangiano


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Vero. Ma si suole anche  dire che "la misura è colma" oppure "questa è la classica goccia che fa traboccare il vaso".


Perfetto, è il passaggio seguente che non avete ancora capito. Quando la misura è colma si va.


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so: mutuo, figlio, cane, promessa di fronte a dio... bla bla bla.
> 
> *Che rimangano sposati me smettessero di sputazzare nel piatto in cui mangiano*


vuoi mettere lamentarsi e sentirsi liberi di consolarsi come è più gratificante ?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Brugola ha detto:


> non dirlo,
> ora arriva l'elenco dei motivi per i quali non si può separarsi


farò di peggio: comporrò un sonetto dal titolo "Voglio la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca. E ci sguazzo !" Lo dedicherò a tutti quelli che romnticamente e generosamente mantengono in piedi il loro matrimonio di facciata 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi fondo l'associazione <Schiavi per generosità e senso del dovere>, di cui sarò il Presidente a vita. Lo scopo sociale è quello di rivalutare agli occhi dei numerosi detrattori tutti coloro che, segretamente, vergognandosi come dei ladri, si rispecchiano nel sonetto di cui sopra 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bella idea, no?
Qualcuno mi appoggia?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> farò di peggio: comporrò un sonetto dal titolo "Voglio la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca. E ci sguazzo !" Lo dedicherò a tutti quelli che romnticamente e generosamente mantengono in piedi il loro matrimonio di facciata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non dire cazzate! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















M'hai fatto andare il caffe' di traverso


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> Perfetto, è il passaggio seguente che non avete ancora capito. Quando la misura è colma si va.


Buongiorno.
Mi permetto di dissentire: la misura è colma per l'altro coniuge. Non per noi. Noi "chiagniamo e fottiamo" (francesismo)


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> c'è da dire che se hai concesso 15 anni di tempo un anno più un anno meno cambia poco


 Si, ma con questo modo di pensare che cambia poco, è facile arrivare ai 20...


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> farò di peggio: comporrò un sonetto dal titolo "*Voglio la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca. E ci sguazzo* !" Lo dedicherò a tutti quelli che romnticamente e generosamente mantengono in piedi il loro matrimonio di facciata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poco originale, ci ha già pensato elio, con servi della gleba a testa alta, anestetizzati da una stronza, e quello aveva un senso..
bocciato.
riprova, sarai più fortunato


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Buongiorno.
> Mi permetto di dissentire: la misura è colma per l'altro coniuge. Non per noi. Noi "chiagniamo e fottiamo" (francesismo)


Ma allora mi spieghi perche' sei tu quello che rompe i cojons?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Brugola ha detto:


> poco originale, ci ha già pensato elio, con servi della gleba a testa alta, anestetizzati da una stronza, e quello aveva un senso..
> bocciato.
> riprova, sarai più fortunato


Sei di una severità quasi crudele ...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma allora mi spieghi perche' sei tu quello che rompe i cojons?


Perché rompere i coglions è la mia natura ... Sono un vero rompicoglioni. Sono serio.


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Perché rompere i coglions è la mia natura ... Sono un vero rompicoglioni. Sono serio.


si ..ma noi?
che cosa abbiamo fatto?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Buongiorno.
> Mi permetto di dissentire: la misura è colma per l'altro coniuge. Non per noi. Noi *"chiagniamo e fottiamo*" (francesismo)


non potevi dirla meglio. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma ci aggiungerei anche e rompiamo i coglioni


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Brugola ha detto:


> si ..ma noi?
> che cosa abbiamo fatto?


E' lo stesso discorso di danut (in questo mi ci ritrovo): lui dice cose che molti utenti trovano ripetitive, noioso ec. ec. ma sono tutti lì a dargli confidenza. Stessa cosa per me. quindi mi sento meno solo e quindi rompo.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' lo stesso discorso di danut (in questo mi ci ritrovo): lui dice cose che molti utenti trovano ripetitive, noioso ec. ec. ma sono tutti lì a dargli confidenza. Stessa cosa per me. quindi mi sento meno solo e quindi rompo.


ISOLIAMOLO!!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> non potevi dirla meglio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la motivazione el perché trituriamo le palle al prossimo la trovi al mio precedente pos


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> la motivazione el perché trituriamo le palle al prossimo la trovi al mio precedente pos


e tu la risposta


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> e tu la risposta


Noi rompicoglioni abbiamo una funzione sociale: quell di far sentire l'altro molto fortunato. Infatti tu pensi subito, quando hai a che fare con me o danut: mamma mia che rompicoglioni questi fammi scappare. Ergo ti guardi intorno e ti senti rassicurata dal tuo ambiente e pensi che la tua vita è fantastica senza un rompicoglioni così accanto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e nemmeno ci ringraziate, ingrate !


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Noi rompicoglioni abbiamo una funzione sociale: quell di far sentire l'altro molto fortunato. Infatti tu pensi subito, quando hai a che fare con me o danut: mamma mia che rompicoglioni questi fammi scappare. *Ergo ti guardi intorno e ti senti rassicurata dal tuo ambiente e pensi che la tua vita è fantastica senza un rompicoglioni così accanto*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


evidentemente non conosci la famosa

*muore il bue e l'asinello
muore la pecora e l'agnello,
muore la gente piena di guai
ma i rompicoglioni non muoiono mai.
*
Di rompicoglioni è pieno l'universo, come ti giri ce n'è sempre uno pronto all'azione..il difficile è scansarli non trovarli!!


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Noi rompicoglioni abbiamo una funzione sociale: quell di far sentire l'altro molto fortunato. Infatti tu pensi subito, quando hai a che fare con me o danut: mamma mia che rompicoglioni questi fammi scappare. Ergo ti guardi intorno e ti senti rassicurata dal tuo ambiente e pensi che la tua vita è fantastica senza un rompicoglioni così accanto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma sai rock, essere rompicoglioni oggi non è più nè originale nè distintivo.
ce ne sono troppi, e sono mal sopportati, giustamente.
e anche i frignoni,  gli scontenti..bisogna trovare qualcosa di nuovo per essere considerati


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> c'è da dire che se hai concesso 15 anni di tempo un anno più un anno meno cambia poco


Se le forze non mi mancassero non sarebbe un problema, ma mi sento al ruttone dopo l'ammazzacaffè.

Proprio stamattina ho provato per l'ennesima volta a spiegarle che io sto male, che quel poco di cervello che ho sta girando in loop da un anno sulle stesse cose, attimo per attimo.
Le ho ripetuto che mi basta vedere una barca a vela (e viviamo in una casa con vista lago!) perchè i pensieri vadano sempre a quello là, che mi sono addirittura trovato cretinamente a  comprare un _navigatore_ satellitare pur non avendone assolutamente bisogno, per tentare di fare "chiodo schiaccia chiodo", che l'anno scorso mi è costato uno sforzo incredibile montare in giardino quel gazebo comprato a poco prezzo _"grazie a quel mio collega del carrefour"_ perchè anche se mi garantisce che il collega non era "quello", io l'anno scorso ero convinto che lo fosse, ma volevo mostrare buona  volontà, e non piantar grane. Io quest'anno non me la sento proprio di rimontarlo.
Le ho detto che anche se le sorrido io non sto bene, che anche se facciamo sesso e lei se la gode e le pare che tutto vada bene, io non riesco, prima, durante e soprattutto dopo, a non pensare che tra noi non c'è la passione che sicuramente c'è stata tra loro.
Le ho detto che la cosa più insopportabile, quella che provoca tutto questo, è il suo silenzio, il suo non dire nulla, anche se in fondo non so cosa dovrebbe dire.
Le ho detto che io certo non posso chiederle di rinnegare quello là, e quello che c'è stato, perchè chiederlo sarebbe cretino, ma che mi aspettavo forse che lei lo facesse di sua iniziativa, per dimostrarmi che davvero ora ci sono solo io. Ma neanche questo: non mi basta "ora esserci solo io", non mi accontento di essere "una scelta", voglio essere desiderato, non mi interessa di essere una "selezione", di vincere un premio.
Ma lei non capisce, non può capire.
Al mio compleanno, a gennaio, non ha trovato niente di meglio da regalarmi che un libro identico a quello che le era stato regalato dal navigatore. _"Scusami, non ci ho proprio pensato, non credevo che....."_, e poi ha avuto ancora la faccia di portarmi un altro libro "in sostituzione".
Non si rende conto.
Quando io mi mostro relativamente sereno, lei si comporta come se niente fosse, ed io mi sento osservato come se fossi un animale inquieto che apparentemente, in quel momento, sembra tranquillo e non da problemi.
E mi chiede tempo. Ma per che cosa? Perchè io per l'ennesima volta abbassi la testa e mi metta a cuccia? La parte la so, resta solo da recitarla.
Ieri sera le ho chiesto: io parlo tanto, tu niente. Preferisci che taccia pure io? Tanto le mie parole non servono ad altro che a farti male inutilmente, perchè non le capisci, ne avverti solo il lato negativo, il dolore, ti acuiscono i sensi di colpa, ma non servono a nulla.
Mi ha risposto _"se senti che ti fa bene parlare, parla"._
Un calcio nei coglioni mi avrebbe fatto meno male.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

*titolo*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> la motivazione el perché trituriamo le palle al prossimo la trovi al mio precedente pos


rompo.

 dunque, esisto.


ps. non so quanto tu rompa Rockleggo di fretta in questi giorni e svogliatamente...ma comunque è una modalità esistenziale come tante, fossi in te non mi preoccuperei.

Oliati a bisogno.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

Ma siete uomini o caporali?


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma siete uomini o caporali?


Caporal maggiore, congedato con il grado di sergente


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

*alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se le forze non mi mancassero non sarebbe un problema, ma mi sento al ruttone dopo l'ammazzacaffè.
> 
> Proprio stamattina ho provato per l'ennesima volta a spiegarle che io sto male, che quel poco di cervello che ho sta girando in loop da un anno sulle stesse cose, attimo per attimo.
> Le ho ripetuto che mi basta vedere una barca a vela (e viviamo in una casa con vista lago!) perchè i pensieri vadano sempre a quello là, che mi sono addirittura trovato cretinamente a  comprare un _navigatore_ satellitare pur non avendone assolutamente bisogno, per tentare di fare "chiodo schiaccia chiodo", che l'anno scorso mi è costato uno sforzo incredibile montare in giardino quel gazebo comprato a poco prezzo _"grazie a quel mio collega del carrefour"_ perchè anche se mi garantisce che il collega non era "quello", io l'anno scorso ero convinto che lo fosse, ma volevo mostrare buona  volontà, e non piantar grane. Io quest'anno non me la sento proprio di rimontarlo.
> ...



eccolo! pensavo a te in questi giorni.

non oso leggere...mamma mia quanto hai scritto Alce. aiuto...mi sembri una pentola che sta per esplodere. è solo impressione bada..non ho letto un tubo. ora lo faccio.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma siete uomini o caporali?


giuro che me lo chiedo anch'io.
Cazzo questo è vivacchiare, è sopravvivere.
Come cazzo fa ad andare bene?
Non va più? basta, via. 
Altro giro altra corsa.
Anche perchè  Alce, in tutta sincerità, da quanto scrivi non penserai mica che le cose cambieranno eh?
Se dopo un anno siete ancora al silenzio da parte sua cazzo speri?
Vai vai vai!!
Siete giovani cazzo. Ma perchè vi accontentate??


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se le forze non mi mancassero non sarebbe un problema, ma mi sento al ruttone dopo l'ammazzacaffè.
> 
> Proprio stamattina ho provato per l'ennesima volta a spiegarle che io sto male, che quel poco di cervello che ho sta girando in loop da un anno sulle stesse cose, attimo per attimo.
> Le ho ripetuto che mi basta vedere una barca a vela (e viviamo in una casa con vista lago!) perchè i pensieri vadano sempre a quello là, che mi sono addirittura trovato cretinamente a comprare un _navigatore_ satellitare pur non avendone assolutamente bisogno, per tentare di fare "chiodo schiaccia chiodo", che l'anno scorso mi è costato uno sforzo incredibile montare in giardino quel gazebo comprato a poco prezzo _"grazie a quel mio collega del carrefour"_ perchè anche se mi garantisce che il collega non era "quello", io l'anno scorso ero convinto che lo fosse, ma volevo mostrare buona volontà, e non piantar grane. Io quest'anno non me la sento proprio di rimontarlo.
> ...


ti parlerò francamente
con questo tuo atteggiamento lei non ti desidererà  più e  questo perchè tu non l'hai mai perdonata nè intendi perdonarla.
vorresti che lei ti guardasse con amore e desiderio, ma non fai niente perchè questo succeda.
le  cose che fai poi gliele fai pesare.
insomma, tu vuoi qualcosa che non avrai più, sei scontento tu, è scontenta lei e fra poco sarà scontento vostro figlio.
io fossi in te in vacanza ci andrei da solo o con tuo figlio.
dovreste allontanarvi


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma siete uomini o caporali?


Sai lettrice la crisi della figura del maschio non è una balla. E qualunque uomo con un minimo di senso critico la percepisce: siamo (alcuni, non tutti ovviamente) molto più deboli e infantili e capricciosi e viziati delle donne. E non possiamo più nasconderci dietro la maschera del maschilismo ormai giustamente obsoleto e detestato. ma prima quando il pater familias parlava si stava zitti e si abbassa la testa al suo volere.
Che c'entra questo?
C'entra a conferma del fatto che la crisi del ruolo porta anche ad una crisi ei comportamenti e delle scelte.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti parlerò francamente
> con questo tuo atteggiamento lei non ti desidererà più e questo perchè tu non l'hai mai perdonata nè intendi perdonarla.
> *vorresti che lei ti guardasse con amore e desiderio, ma non fai niente perchè questo succeda*.
> le cose che fai poi gliele fai pesare.
> ...


E che non me ne rendo conto?
Sono palloso, odioso a volte, assolutamente demotivante, ma io non voglio "con o ri-conquistarla".
Voglio solo dirle, e gliel'ho detto, che da parte mia non c'è più amore, che visto che siamo obbligati a vivere insieme dovremmo imparare a farlo rispettandoci, ma che io essendo agli sgoccioli chiedo un po' di comprensione in più, se possibile, se non chiedo troppo.
Lei continua a dire che un giorno "le cose si aggiusteranno", che "torneremo ad amarci", (e lo dice con un tono da romanzetto Harmony che la fa sembrare così idiota......) e ne fa solo una questione di disponibilità mia ad aspettare abbastanza.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se le forze non mi mancassero non sarebbe un problema, ma mi sento al ruttone dopo l'ammazzacaffè.
> 
> Proprio stamattina ho provato per l'ennesima volta a spiegarle che io sto male, che quel poco di cervello che ho sta girando in loop da un anno sulle stesse cose, attimo per attimo.
> Le ho ripetuto che mi basta vedere una barca a vela (e viviamo in una casa con vista lago!) perchè i pensieri vadano sempre a quello là, che mi sono addirittura trovato cretinamente a  comprare un _navigatore_ satellitare pur non avendone assolutamente bisogno, per tentare di fare "chiodo schiaccia chiodo", che l'anno scorso mi è costato uno sforzo incredibile montare in giardino quel gazebo comprato a poco prezzo _"grazie a quel mio collega del carrefour"_ perchè anche se mi garantisce che il collega non era "quello", io l'anno scorso ero convinto che lo fosse, ma volevo mostrare buona  volontà, e non piantar grane. Io quest'anno non me la sento proprio di rimontarlo.
> ...


_







scusate, per motivi caratteriali ,esistenziali, e di un vissuto già visto, il Serval alias micio già  una gatta da pelare  preferisce tacere.

sono nervossima oggi, diciamo per gli stessi motivi di alce  a parte invertite.benchè io sia, come sai, separata in casa.

ma c'è, lui,( il coinquilino) n e ogni giorno mi ricorda quello che è e quello che non è.


e non ultimo non mi hanno ammesso mio figlio agli esami. una settimana fa me lo hanno comunicato.

siamo implosi..esplosi...sa il cazzo che siamo...
alce a dopo caro.

penso a mio figlio e penso al tuo...e spaccherei tutto.


sto a pezzi, vado a fumare._


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sai lettrice la crisi della figura del maschio non è una balla. E qualunque uomo con un minimo di senso critico la percepisce: *siamo (alcuni, non tutti ovviamente) molto più deboli e infantili e capricciosi e viziati delle donne*. E non possiamo più nasconderci dietro la maschera del maschilismo ormai giustamente obsoleto e detestato. ma prima quando il pater familias parlava si stava zitti e si abbassa la testa al suo volere.
> Che c'entra questo?
> C'entra a conferma del fatto che la crisi del ruolo porta anche ad una crisi ei comportamenti e delle scelte.


 Siamo semplicemente diversi, rock. Più deboli in alcune cose, più forti in altre. Il resto sono solo modelli culturali che possono e devono cambiare... anche se cambiare costa fatica.


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E che non me ne rendo conto?
> Sono palloso, odioso a volte, assolutamente demotivante, ma io non voglio "con o ri-conquistarla".
> Voglio solo dirle, e gliel'ho detto, che da parte mia non c'è più amore, che visto che siamo obbligati a vivere insieme dovremmo imparare a farlo rispettandoci, ma che io essendo agli sgoccioli *chiedo un po' di comprensione in più,* se possibile, se non chiedo troppo.
> Lei continua a dire che un giorno "le cose si aggiusteranno", che "torneremo ad amarci", (e lo dice con un tono da romanzetto Harmony che la fa sembrare così idiota......) e ne fa solo una questione di disponibilità mia ad aspettare abbastanza.


secondo me non durerà molto.
probabilmente sarà lei che chiederà la separazione.
cmq tu predichi il rispetto per una convivenza senza amore, ma sei sicuro di averlo tu per lei?
perchè io ti leggo così pieno di astio e di smonamento che difficilmente si coniugano bene con il rispetto
posso sbagliarmi, ma un poco penso di conoscerti ormai e mi pari uno che non si dice palle: quindi i suoi torneremo ad amarci sono un modo gentile per dirti non ti sopporto più,  ma mi tocca. sei incazzato tu, è stufa lei, cosa vi manca per decidervi a fare qualcosa?


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sai lettrice la crisi della figura del maschio non è una balla. E qualunque uomo con un minimo di senso critico la percepisce: siamo (alcuni, non tutti ovviamente) molto più deboli e infantili e capricciosi e viziati delle donne. E non possiamo più nasconderci dietro la maschera del maschilismo ormai giustamente obsoleto e detestato. ma prima quando il pater familias parlava si stava zitti e si abbassa la testa al suo volere.
> Che c'entra questo?
> C'entra a conferma del fatto che la crisi del ruolo porta anche ad una crisi ei comportamenti e delle scelte.


Non so se ci hai preso, amico.
Io il mio ruolo l'ho scelto, consapevolmente ed in seguito a maturazione interiore, e l'unico problema, ora, è che mi mancano le forze per esserne all'altezza.
Io il "capo famiglia" alla vecchia maniera non l'ho mai voluto fare, ho sempre pensato, per profondo rispetto, che in una coppia ci deve essere parità, non gerarchia. Ora mi trovo a doverlo fare per forza (e per rispetto ale necessità della mia famiglia) ma purtroppo sono a corto di energie.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sai lettrice la crisi della figura del maschio non è una balla. *E qualunque uomo con un minimo di senso critico la percepisce: siamo (alcuni, non tutti ovviamente) molto più deboli e infantili e capricciosi e viziati delle donne*. E non possiamo più nasconderci dietro la maschera del maschilismo ormai giustamente obsoleto e detestato. ma prima quando il pater familias parlava si stava zitti e si abbassa la testa al suo volere.
> Che c'entra questo?
> C'entra a conferma del fatto che la crisi del ruolo porta anche ad una crisi ei comportamenti e delle scelte.


Non credo sai. 

Per tante cose ci date punti...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E che non me ne rendo conto?
> Sono palloso, odioso a volte, assolutamente demotivante, ma io non voglio "con o ri-conquistarla".
> Voglio solo dirle, e gliel'ho detto, che da parte mia non c'è più amore, che visto che siamo obbligati a vivere insieme dovremmo imparare a farlo rispettandoci, ma che io essendo agli sgoccioli chiedo un po' di comprensione in più, se possibile, se non chiedo troppo.
> Lei continua a dire che un giorno "le cose si aggiusteranno", che "torneremo ad amarci", (e lo dice con un tono da romanzetto Harmony che la fa sembrare così idiota......) e ne fa solo una questione di disponibilità mia ad aspettare abbastanza.




idea. regalale tutta la quinta edizione di harmony e lasciala dove le pare.


prendi tuo figlio, e insieme - TU E LUI-ve ne andate per fiumi in canoa.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non so se ci hai preso, amico.
> Io il mio ruolo l'ho scelto, consapevolmente ed in seguito a maturazione interiore, e l'unico problema, ora, è che mi mancano le forze per esserne all'altezza.
> Io il "capo famiglia" alla vecchia maniera non l'ho mai voluto fare, ho sempre pensato, per profondo rispetto, che in una coppia ci deve essere parità, non gerarchia. Ora mi trovo a doverlo fare per forza (e per rispetto ale necessità della mia famiglia) ma purtroppo sono a corto di energie.


Ciao. Mi sarei ben guardato dal fare commenti su delicate situazioni familiari altrui.
Parlavo in generale. E con riserva.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scusate, per motivi caratteriali ,esistenziali, e di un vissuto già visto, il Serval alias micio già _una gatta da pelare _preferisce tacere.
> 
> sono nervossima oggi, diciamo per gli stessi motivi di alce a parte invertite.benchè io sia, come sai, separata in casa.
> 
> ...


esami di terza media?
ho letto che anche qui a udine hanno fatto una mezza carneficina sia alle medie che alle superiori.
'sta riforma gelmini sta facendo un sacco di danni. pensa che mia nipote ha 5 in inglese in iv elementare... ma da quando sono tornati i voti alle elementari?
io non ci capisco più niente. per fortuna mio figlio ha finito le superiori in tempo, altrimenti mi avrebbero fatta tuonare con tutte 'ste riforme.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo sai.
> 
> Per tante cose ci date punti...


Lo stesso dico io di voi ....


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non so se ci hai preso, amico.
> Io il mio ruolo l'ho scelto, consapevolmente ed in seguito a maturazione interiore, e l'unico problema, ora, è che mi mancano le forze per esserne all'altezza.
> Io il "capo famiglia" alla vecchia maniera non l'ho mai voluto fare, ho sempre pensato, per profondo rispetto, che in una coppia ci deve essere parità, non gerarchia. Ora mi trovo a doverlo fare per forza (e per rispetto ale necessità della mia famiglia) ma purtroppo sono a corto di energie.


ma la vuoi finire di fare il controllato, quello che hai doveri, quelli che conosce come ci si comporta, quello che non si sente alla altezza?

ma quale cazzo di aletzza alce?

scusa..vado a fumare davvero.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E che non me ne rendo conto?
> Sono palloso, odioso a volte, assolutamente demotivante, ma io non voglio "con o ri-conquistarla".
> Voglio solo dirle, e gliel'ho detto, che da parte mia non c'è più amore, che visto che siamo obbligati a vivere insieme dovremmo imparare a farlo rispettandoci, ma che io essendo agli sgoccioli chiedo un po' di comprensione in più, se possibile, se non chiedo troppo.
> Lei continua a dire che un giorno "le cose si aggiusteranno", che "torneremo ad amarci", (e lo dice con un tono da romanzetto Harmony che la fa sembrare così idiota......) e ne fa solo una questione di disponibilità mia ad aspettare abbastanza.


Tu e tua moglie siete un classico!

Tu sei la parte piu' forte e distaccata... tua moglie e' la parte piu' debole che sentendo il tuo distacco enfatizza l'importanza dei "sentimentalismi harmony", cosa che tu avverti come fastidiosa.

Se nessuno dei due cerca la rottura (secondo me tua moglie col tradimento l'ha cercata) resterete incastrati nel vostro matrimonio finche' morte non vi separi.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> esami di terza media?
> ho letto che anche qui a udine hanno fatto una mezza carneficina sia alle medie che alle superiori.
> 'sta riforma gelmini sta facendo un sacco di danni. pensa che mia nipote ha 5 in inglese in iv elementare... ma da quando sono tornati i voti alle elementari?
> io non ci capisco più niente. per fortuna mio figlio ha finito le superiori in tempo, altrimenti mi avrebbero fatta tuonare con tutte 'ste riforme.


quella ******* con un 5 chiede di bocciare alle medie inferiori. ( benchè il mio ne avesse 3)

mentre alle superiori, *dieci in condotta fa media con 3 in greco*








e non serve citare tutta la pedagogia straniera  o italiana per commentare questa scelta pedagogica.

alce,,,scusami ,,ma mordo oggi..ho le lacrime dalla rabbia..da giorni.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scusate, per motivi caratteriali ,esistenziali, e di un vissuto già visto, il Serval alias micio già _una gatta da pelare _preferisce tacere.
> 
> sono nervossima oggi, diciamo per gli stessi motivi di alce a parte invertite.benchè io sia, come sai, separata in casa.
> 
> ...


Sai, Mimì, non credo che "pensi ancora a lui di brutto" se non per contrapposizione al tormento che rappresento io. Per me ha relegato pure lui al rango di "qualcosa al di fuori", un elemento utile un tempo, ma ora origine solo di fastidiosi problemi. Credo che pensi "meno male che è lontano".
Lei il tempo me lo chiede per restarsene ancora in pace nel suo guscio.

Micina, mi dispiace per il tuo ragazzo! Non so che dire per non dire banalità.
Il mio è uscito di stretta misura.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu e tua moglie siete un classico!
> 
> Tu sei la parte piu' forte e distaccata... tua moglie e' la parte piu' debole che sentendo il tuo distacco enfatizza l'importanza dei "sentimentalismi harmony", cosa che tu avverti come fastidiosa.
> 
> Se nessuno dei due cerca la rottura (secondo me tua moglie col tradimento l'ha cercata) resterete incastrati nel vostro matrimonio finche' morte non vi separi.



quotolo tutto.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

*anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> esami di terza media?
> ho letto che anche qui a udine hanno fatto una mezza carneficina sia alle medie che alle superiori.
> 'sta riforma gelmini sta facendo un sacco di danni. pensa che mia nipote ha 5 in inglese in iv elementare... ma da quando sono tornati i voti alle elementari?
> io non ci capisco più niente. per fortuna mio figlio ha finito le superiori in tempo, altrimenti mi avrebbero fatta tuonare con tutte 'ste riforme.


scusa, accecata dalla rabbia non ti ho letta tutta.

5 a tua nipote e dunque respinta? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anna, i voti sono rientrati da pochi mesi.

la merda non è acqua.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scusa, accecata dalla rabbia non ti ho letta tutta.
> 
> 5 a tua nipote e dunque respinta?
> 
> ...


aveva 5 nel primo quadrimestre. per me è assurdo dare 5 in inglese in iv elementare.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quella ******* con un 5 chiede di bocciare alle medie inferiori. ( benchè il mio ne avesse 3)
> 
> mentre alle superiori, *dieci in condotta fa media con 3 in greco*
> 
> ...


 micio ti abbraccio,, mi dispiace tanto!!!!
durante l'anno avevate avvisaglie? vi hanno supportato con corsi e comunicazioni alla famiglia?


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scusate, per motivi caratteriali ,esistenziali, e di un vissuto già visto, il Serval alias micio già _una gatta da pelare _preferisce tacere.
> 
> sono nervossima oggi, diciamo per gli stessi motivi di alce a parte invertite.benchè io sia, come sai, separata in casa.
> 
> ...





Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma la vuoi finire di fare il controllato, quello che hai doveri, quelli che conosce come ci si comporta, quello che non si sente alla altezza?
> 
> ma quale cazzo di aletzza alce?
> 
> scusa..vado a fumare davvero.


Tesoro bello, non è che i principi in cui credi cambiano a seconda di quello che ti accade, eh!
Io di principi ne ho, sono altresì uno disposto a correggerli, cambiarli, rinnegarli pure, se si dimostrano sbagliati, ma non mi sembra questo il caso, anzi!
E poi già sono vittimista da fare schifo, se mi concedo pure di appoggiarmi alle "scusanti circostanziali", dove vado a finire?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sai, Mimì, non credo che "pensi ancora a lui di brutto" se non per contrapposizione al tormento che rappresento io. Per me ha relegato pure lui al rango di "qualcosa al di fuori", un elemento utile un tempo, ma ora origine solo di fastidiosi problemi. Credo che pensi "meno male che è lontano".
> Lei il tempo me lo chiede per restarsene ancora in pace nel suo guscio.
> 
> Micina, mi dispiace per il tuo ragazzo! Non so che dire per non dire banalità.
> Il mio è uscito di stretta misura.


vorrei regalarti un monolocale per stare fuori dai cojoni ...

stai tanto con il tuo  picciriddu....ma tanto..


ps. ho parlato ora con un fisiologo dell sporte ordinario della cattolica di milano,è qui a portata di mano, (lavora con me oggi- che culo ) mi ha detto che il tai cin cin è un toccasana, fatto con l'istruttore giusto. a settembre mi butto.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quella ******* con un 5 chiede di bocciare alle medie inferiori. ( benchè il mio ne avesse 3)
> 
> mentre alle superiori, *dieci in condotta fa media con 3 in greco*
> 
> ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vorrei regalarti un monolocale per stare fuori dai cojoni ...
> 
> stai tanto con il tuo picciriddu....ma tanto..
> 
> ...


Grazie, tesoro, se è solo per quello avrei una villa intera di un amico a disposizione. Mi costerebbe solo in pulizie e riordino.

Col mio ragazzaccio ci sto eccome, tranquilla. Oltretutto adesso deve pure mettere un apparecchio molto particolare alla bocca, interno e fisso, per più di un anno. Sarà molto fastidioso, ti dico solo che servirà a forzare la crescita in avanti dell'arcata superiore, quindi premerà sull'osso dall'interno del palato. Finiranno di montarglielo il 1° luglio, e partiremo per le ferie il 6. Siamo in allarme sia io che mia moglie, e per fortuna in queste cose andiamo abbastanza daccordo.

Riguardo al tai....*cin cin*.... mi viene il dubbio che non parliamo della stessa cosa.....


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

*anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > quella ******* con un 5 chiede di bocciare alle medie inferiori. ( benchè il mio ne avesse 3)
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie, tesoro, se è solo per quello avrei una villa intera di un amico a disposizione. Mi costerebbe solo in pulizie e riordino.
> 
> Col mio ragazzaccio ci sto eccome, tranquilla. Oltretutto adesso deve pure mettere un apparecchio molto particolare alla bocca, interno e fisso, per più di un anno. Sarà molto fastidioso, ti dico solo che servirà a forzare la crescita in avanti dell'arcata superiore, quindi premerà sull'osso dall'interno del palato. Finiranno di montarglielo il 1° luglio, e partiremo per le ferie il 6. Siamo in allarme sia io che mia moglie, e per fortuna in queste cose andiamo abbastanza daccordo.
> 
> Riguardo al tai....*cin cin*.... mi viene il dubbio che non parliamo della stessa cosa.....


alce conosco una marea di bimbi che lo portano.ma tanti...non è doloroso.. in classe ne avrà almeno altri tre che lo portano con lui.non preoccupatevi.


ps. guarda che non ce sto a provà col medico , almeno...non ora.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





mi incoraggiava pero' sull'idea-mia- di praticare quella discliplina .

mica posso continuare a fare solo corpo libero per due ore al giorno..mi spaccco le palle.


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu e tua moglie siete un classico!
> 
> Tu sei la parte piu' forte e distaccata... tua moglie e' la parte piu' debole che sentendo il tuo distacco enfatizza l'importanza dei "sentimentalismi harmony", cosa che tu avverti come fastidiosa.
> 
> Se nessuno dei due cerca la rottura (secondo me tua moglie col tradimento l'ha cercata) resterete incastrati nel vostro matrimonio finche' morte non vi separi.


 
sono d'accordo con la tua analisi. Finchè morte non vi separi.....Alce, fa paura a me x te questa prospettiva


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Anna A ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *male Anna...molto...benchè sa di essere responsabile, ne è consapevole.*
> ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> alce conosco una marea di bimbi che lo portano.ma tanti...non è doloroso.. in classe ne avrà almeno altri tre che lo portano con lui.non preoccupatevi.
> 
> 
> ps. guarda che non ce sto a provà col medico , almeno...non ora....
> ...


Purtroppo ti sbagli: quell'apparecchio è molto speciale e recentissimo (esiste un solo laboratorio in Italia che lo monta), si applica solo in casi particolari e solo a chi come mio figlio è nato con labiopalatoschisi ed ha subito gli interventi conseguenti. Lavora su tre lati, dall'interno, con potenti molle che spingono ed una vite da regolare giorno per giorno (una specie di "garrota" da bocca!).

Il Taichi è una disciplina molto particolare, estremamente efficace per molti aspetti, l'unico problema è trovare un istruttore davvero in gamba. Ci sono parecchi improvvisati, in Italia, ed alcuni fanno pure danni, oppure costano una cifra per non fare niente di utile.
Se trovi qualche istruttore che conosce lo stile *Wu* preferiscilo agli altri, anche se la nostra scuola è l'unica autorizzata in Italia c'è qualcuno che segue i maestri Boediker o Gossler, o ancora meglio il M° Ma Jiangbao, e con quello stile e quei maestri vai sul sicuro.
Se vuoi sentiamoci.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

*ma..*

come si chiamava quel tizio del tai chi che bazzicava il forum un anno o più fa? idori kano o una roba del genere.. chissà che fine ha fatto...


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> come si chiamava quel tizio del tai chi che bazzicava il forum un anno o più fa? idori kano o una roba del genere.. chissà che fine ha fatto...


Mai sentito, forse c'era prima che entrassi io.
C'è un guazzabuglio di gente che ne fa di ogni sorta, ed ogni tanto compare qualche misterioso stile "antico" che poi di antico non ha nulla.
Poi la cosa sta diventando di moda, niente di peggio per sputtanare il tutto.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

*anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > di buono c'è che si riprendono in fretta da una bocciatura. è stato un anno difficile ma il prossimo lo farà in discesa, le cose che ha recuperato ora gli saranno di aiuto il prossimo anno, vedrai.
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Purtroppo ti sbagli: quell'apparecchio è molto speciale e recentissimo (esiste un solo laboratorio in Italia che lo monta), si applica solo in casi particolari e solo a chi come mio figlio è nato con labiopalatoschisi ed ha subito gli interventi conseguenti. Lavora su tre lati, dall'interno, con potenti molle che spingono ed una vite da regolare giorno per giorno (una specie di "garrota" da bocca!).
> 
> Il Taichi è una disciplina molto particolare, estremamente efficace per molti aspetti, l'unico problema è trovare un istruttore davvero in gamba. Ci sono parecchi improvvisati, in Italia, ed alcuni fanno pure danni, oppure costano una cifra per non fare niente di utile.
> Se trovi qualche istruttore che conosce lo stile *Wu* preferiscilo agli altri, anche se la nostra scuola è l'unica autorizzata in Italia c'è qualcuno che segue i maestri Boediker o Gossler, o ancora meglio il M° Ma Jiangbao, e con quello stile e quei maestri vai sul sicuro.
> Se vuoi sentiamoci.


mi hanno parlato di uan campionessa nazionale...okkei comunque ti sapro' dire.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mai sentito, forse c'era prima che entrassi io.
> C'è un guazzabuglio di gente che ne fa di ogni sorta, ed ogni tanto compare qualche misterioso stile "antico" che poi di antico non ha nulla.
> Poi la cosa sta diventando di moda, niente di peggio per sputtanare il tutto.




appunto...e se  mi ritorovo due autoctone fighette  al mio fianco mando affangulo tutto.

l'altro giorno ne ho vista una al parco che si muoveva, da sola, sembrava danzasse..aveva una cordinazione e un controllo del corpo da paura...era splendida in quello spazio....

alla fine, ha congiunto le mani, un cenno del capo..ed è andata via..a piedi nudi..


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> siamo (alcuni, non tutti ovviamente) molto più deboli e infantili e capricciosi e viziati delle donne. E non possiamo più nasconderci dietro la maschera del maschilismo ormai giustamente obsoleto e detestato. ma prima quando il pater familias parlava si stava zitti e si abbassa la testa al suo volere.
> Che c'entra questo?
> C'entra a conferma del fatto che la crisi del ruolo porta anche ad una crisi ei comportamenti e delle scelte.


 
Vero, ma chi vi alleva è pur sempre una figura femminile, quindi la colpa è anche un po' nostra.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vero, ma chi vi alleva è pur sempre una figura femminile, quindi la colpa è anche un po' nostra.



la maschile la escludiamo a priori....


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

*Alce*

hai sempre tenuto un atteggiamento paterno nei confronti di tua moglie. Lei si è ribellata col tradimento e aspettava (da figlia) la punizione che non è arrivata. Tutto come sempre, inutile lo scossone. Continuo a pensare che la terapia di coppia possa essere una strada. Altrimenti lei aspetterà che succeda qualcosa a te...


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la maschile la escludiamo a priori....


Qui in Italia? Ci sono eccezioni, ma eccezioni eh... E comunque nei primi anni di vita la figura di riferimento è la madre.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> hai sempre tenuto un atteggiamento paterno nei confronti di tua moglie. Lei si è ribellata col tradimento e aspettava (da figlia) la punizione che non è arrivata. Tutto come sempre, inutile lo scossone. Continuo a pensare che la terapia di coppia possa essere una strada. Altrimenti lei aspetterà che succeda qualcosa a te...


firmato :la  morelli de noiartri  

	
	
		
		
	


	













altro che rubrichetta mk, io fossi in te metterei su uno studiolo di psychiatric help


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> firmato :la morelli de noiartri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sto lavorando in effetti...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Qui in Italia? Ci sono eccezioni, ma eccezioni eh... E comunque nei primi anni di vita la figura di riferimento è la madre.


ma se ieri parlavi di sacrificio al femminile come se fosse uguale a quello maschile nel restare in un rapporto finito per  i  figli


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se ieri parlavi di sacrificio al femminile come se fosse uguale a quello maschile nel restare in un rapporto finito per i figli


Cosa c'entra questo? Si resta madri e padri anche quando la coppia è finita. E si sta fuori. O dovrebbe essere così.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ..ma noi?
> che cosa abbiamo fatto?


si chiama: guadagnarsi il paradiso in terra


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> come si chiamava quel tizio del tai chi che bazzicava il forum un anno o più fa? idori kano o una roba del genere.. chissà che fine ha fatto...


 jigoro kano


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vero, ma chi vi alleva è pur sempre una figura femminile, *quindi la colpa è anche un po' nostra*.


 La frase sarebbe perfetta, ma c'è un anche di troppo!


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La frase sarebbe perfetta, ma c'è un anche di troppo!


A un certo punto interviene pure il padre MM...


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> A un certo punto interviene pure il padre MM...


 Vabbè... ma ormai il danno è fatto!


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè... ma ormai il danno è fatto!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè... ma ormai il danno è fatto!




















  che caxxone


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che caxxone


 che te ridi, melisenda... è la verità!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che te ridi, melisenda... è la verità!


Lucianino se mi chiami ancora melisenda ti metto una corda  in strada


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

*che bastarda!*



Asudem ha detto:


> Lucianino se mi chiami ancora melisenda ti metto una corda in strada


 ok ok...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

*bravo il mio muflone*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ok ok...


come sempre con le buone si ottiene tutto


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

*mufloncella...*



Asudem ha detto:


> come sempre con le buone si ottiene tutto


 Sei così "lanosa" che sembri lavata con perlana...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sei così "lanosa" c*he sembri lavata con perlana*...



lo sono!


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

*... apperò!*



Asudem ha detto:


> lo sono!


 ... ma così mi seduci!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Qui in Italia? Ci sono eccezioni, ma eccezioni eh... E comunque nei primi anni di vita la figura di riferimento è la madre.


mk. le figure non sono interscambiabili .


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

*cjemmelodiciaffà*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ... ma così mi seduci!


e poi t'abbandono


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> hai sempre tenuto un atteggiamento paterno nei confronti di tua moglie. Lei si è ribellata col tradimento e aspettava (da figlia) la punizione che non è arrivata. Tutto come sempre, inutile lo scossone. Continuo a pensare che la terapia di coppia possa essere una strada. Altrimenti lei aspetterà che succeda qualcosa a te...



ma che stai dicendo?

Lo scossone se lo deve prendere lei assumendosi le responsabilità!

lei aspetta che accada anche a lui?

e quando sono a pari secondo te che fanno?

io non ti seguo.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Anna A ha detto:
> 
> 
> > hai ragione..si..grazie
> ...


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che stai dicendo?
> 
> Lo scossone se lo deve prendere lei assumendosi le responsabilità!
> 
> ...


Difficile riesca ad assumersele, se non l'ha fatto mai.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Anna A ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che stai dicendo?
> 
> Lo scossone se lo deve prendere lei assumendosi le responsabilità!
> 
> ...


Io non sono stato "sempre" paterno, comunque sono convinto (e qualche volta me lo ha pure detto) che lei si in attesa che ci caschi pure io.
Le ho smontato subito la possibile scusa spiegandole che se io ora dovessi combinare qualcosa sarebbe perchè è stata lei per prima ad andarsene, mentre quando lei si è sentita in diritto di fare quello che voleva io ero come sempre più che presente. Stavo solo (oltretutto) chiedendole aiuto.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io non sono stato "sempre" paterno, comunque sono convinto (e qualche volta me lo ha pure detto) che lei si in attesa che ci caschi pure io.
> Le ho smontato subito la possibile scusa spiegandole che se io ora dovessi combinare qualcosa sarebbe perchè è stata lei per prima ad andarsene, mentre quando lei si è sentita in diritto di fare quello che voleva io ero come sempre più che presente. Stavo solo (oltretutto) chiedendole aiuto.


siete legatissimi. quella che tu ritieni indifferenza da parte sua è in realtà il collante del vostro legame. tu che speri si trasformi in folle amore per te, e lei che spera che tu riesca ancora a stupirla. è un mix perfetto per tenere in piedi un matrimonio. o pensi che gli altri matrimoni siano tanto diversi dal tuo? nel frattempo fate quello che tutti fanno: crescete un figlio, lavorate, mangiate, fate l'amore e andate in bagno. 
chi vuole albe, tramonti, risvegli senza pensieri e amore come se piovesse, farebbe meglio a non sposarsi.
ho detto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> esami di terza media?
> ho letto che anche qui a udine hanno fatto una mezza carneficina sia alle medie che alle superiori.
> 'sta riforma gelmini sta facendo un sacco di danni. pensa che mia nipote ha 5 in inglese in iv elementare... ma da quando sono tornati i voti alle elementari?
> io non ci capisco più niente. per fortuna mio figlio ha finito le superiori in tempo, altrimenti mi avrebbero fatta tuonare con tutte 'ste riforme.


Non è la Gelmini (dio l'abbia in gloria ...al più presto :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , ma gli insegnanti.
I voti li danno gli insegnanti in interrogazioni condotte da loro o su prove scritte prodotte da loro e valutate da loro su parametri decisi da loro e se approfittano dell'uso dei voti numerici per illudersi di riacquistare autorevolezza affermando un potere autoritario sono ...meschini.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> male Anna...molto...benchè sa di essere responsabile, ne è consapevole.
> 
> ora stiamo cercando di positivizzare questa esperienza, rubarne l'insegnamento....è stato un anno difficile per tutti...lui ha sue responsabilità, io ho le mie, il padre le sue, benchè lo strizzacervelli gli abbia ripetuto Per la terza VOLTA che IL PADRE E ' lui, e oltre alle colpe che si sta facendo, dovrà fare anche delle scelte precise verso al figlio.
> 
> ...


C'è sempre un figlio che paga e fa pagare le colpe dei genitori.
Gli adolescenti non sono consapevoli, ma agiscono il disagio nel modo più rumoroso possibile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

*Alce*

Quello che scrivi mi sembra che provi quel che scrivevo tempo fa: il silenzio separa scavando abissi o costruendo montagne.
Tu vivi molteplici momenti di dolore e frustrazione che non comunichi e nel frattempo interpreti ogni silenzio o leggerezza di tua moglie come segno di pensieri che ti feriscono.
Se non riuscite a dirvi tutto tutto ...potrete stare insieme fino alla tomba, ma ...separati.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> .........Tu vivi molteplici momenti di dolore e frustrazione *che non comunichi* e nel frattempo interpreti ogni silenzio o leggerezza di tua moglie come segno di pensieri che ti feriscono.....


Io comunico, altro che se comunico, ma è una trasmissione a senso unico.
Tento di non fare rinfacciamenti, nei limiti del possibile, ma non nascondo il disagio, solo che senza dialogo questo serve unicamente a far sentire disagio pure a lei senza arrivare a nulla. Ogni volta che l'ho nascosto è stato interpretato come un "fine crisi, tutto può procedere.....come prima".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io comunico, altro che se comunico, ma è una trasmissione a senso unico.
> Tento di non fare rinfacciamenti, nei limiti del possibile, ma non nascondo il disagio, solo che senza dialogo questo serve unicamente a far sentire disagio pure a lei senza arrivare a nulla. Ogni volta che l'ho nascosto è stato interpretato come un "fine crisi, tutto può procedere.....come prima".


 Evidentemente non è il modo giusto di comunicare ...perché non comunica.
Devo concordare con MK per una terapia di coppia che potrebbe anche accompagnarvi nella possibile separazione.
Ma non credo possiate trascinarvi ancora così attendendo (come si vuole illudere tua moglie) che tutto possa ricomporsi solo per il trascorrere del tempo.


----------

